# What I've learned about cobs



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

The first pipe I bought when I decided to give pipes a try after a 35 year hiatus four months ago was MM Legend (bent) from our local B&M. I got along great with it and started picking up a few more pipes. The only thing I didn't like about the Legend was the mouthpiece. It wouldn't easily pass a pipe cleaner and wasn't very comfortable to clench. I've put a lot of tobacco through this little pipe and it smokes very well.

My next cob was a Country Gentleman and I liked this even better, mainly because I could get longer smokes out of it. It still had the marginal stem of the Legend but it smoked long and well. I've put 60 to 70 bowls of various tobaccos through it and it smokes great.

I messed up my Legend stem playing with heat and re-curving so I ordered a Diplomat (bent Danish) from MM and two extra Danish (straight) stems, one for the Legend and another for a spare. These bits are vastly superior to those that come with the C.G. and Legend. I stuck a couple of fat pipe cleaners in one of the Danish stems, applied a bit of heat and bent it to suit. It passes a cleaner very easily and is light years more comfortable to clench than the original stem and is now installed on my Legend.

The Diplomat is the top ranking pipe of the three that I have, IMO, and I will always have one of these around. When the Legend and C.G. bite the dust, I'll replace with the Diplomat.

So, I have three MM cobs, two meerschaums and 5 briars. This is also the order of my favorites. As I've been trying lots of different tobaccos over the last few months, the cobs and meers get quite a workout. I'm lucky in that, where I live, humidity is very low and pipes dry out quickly.

If I had to choose one pipe type, it would be a MM cob. I prefer the cob over the meers and, if you factor in price, it's a no brainer. As I smoke by myself 90% of the time, "fashion" isn't high on my list of priorities and I can't think of anyone offhand that I need to impress


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Good insight on the MM stems. I will have to pick myself up a diplomat.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

It's funny (and sad at the same time) that a recently acquired MM Legend smokes better than my briar and my meer.

I'm wondering how much I'd have to dump into a briar to get one that smokes as well. :sad:


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing wrong with my cob; however, most of my briars smoke at least as good and I enjoy the briars more.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The only reason I rarely smoke cobs these days are those darn plastic stems. I really need to buck up and get one of those forever stems...


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Contrabass Bry said:


> It's funny (and sad at the same time) that a recently acquired MM Legend smokes better than my briar and my meer.
> 
> I'm wondering how much I'd have to dump into a briar to get one that smokes as well. :sad:


I found it to be "luck of the draw", Bryan. 40 years ago, I had a small pipe collection that included my favorite of all time, a GBD bent bulldog. Every smoke out of that pipe was excellent----right up to the point I ran over it with a CAT 950 front end loader. The most expensive pipe I had at that time, a freehand, was a stinker. I never got a good smoke out of that pipe and the others just didn't smoke like the GBD so I gave up the pipe.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I am new to pipes and have been smoking MM Cobs, but have been thinking about moving to a briar. It sounds like I might want to stick to my cob since I don't have much to spend on a briar at this point.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

bandlwalmer said:


> I am new to pipes and have been smoking MM Cobs, but have been thinking about moving to a briar. It sounds like I might want to stick to my cob since I don't have much to spend on a briar at this point.


There are no guarantees but I think if you get into the $45 range you have a good chance of coming up with a good smoker (some of the less expensive Savinellis and Petersons for example) and at times you might find one for a bit less (see this sale item at Cup 'o Joes: Savinelli 2009 US Pipe Smokng Championship Pipe & Tamper - sav09upca ) Or you could go with a nice estate pipe from a reputable vendor if you'd like (not my thing but many people swear by them).

While some smokers insist that you've got to spend hundreds to get a good smoker many of us a quite happy with Savs, Petes, and Stanwells in the 45-70 dollar range. IMHO of course.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I love my cobs & my briars. I smoke them both quite regularly, my MM cobs all smoke great, & I love all 3 of my Savs (all under $50). I'm a briar guy at heart, but the cobs really help fill out my rotation.

Great thread Bob :thumb: Nothing quite like the American Classic combo (MM cob & some Burley).


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

MarkC said:


> The only reason I rarely smoke cobs these days are those darn plastic stems. I really need to buck up and get one of those forever stems...


Yeah, the plastic stems are a bit "cheesy". The MM Danish stem is more comfortable than the Country Gentleman or Legend factory stem. One thing that's added to comfort for me is to put heat shrink tubing on the bit and I've done this to all of my pipes. I need to break down and try a "forever stem" but the $ .25 Danish with heat shrink is working pretty danged good for me.


----------



## FriarWhently (May 3, 2010)

WyoBob said:


> Yeah, the plastic stems are a bit "cheesy". The MM Danish stem is more comfortable than the Country Gentleman or Legend factory stem. One thing that's added to comfort for me is to put heat shrink tubing on the bit and I've done this to all of my pipes. I need to break down and try a "forever stem" but the $ .25 Danish with heat shrink is working pretty danged good for me.


Pardon the ignorance, but what's heat shrink tubing? A homemade softy bit?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm an idiot! Thanks for the tip, Bob!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

FriarWhently said:


> Pardon the ignorance, but what's heat shrink tubing? A homemade softy bit?


Yes, a homemade softy bit.

Heat shrink tubing (available at Radio Shack for one) is used to encase wiring. It comes in quite a few diameters. Slide it over connections (i.e. soldered wire connections, terminal ends, etc.) and apply heat. It shrinks right up.

I read about using it on pipes on a forum and, as I had a bunch left from my airplane building days, I gave it a try. I works very well, IMO, and is "cost effective".


----------



## Maduro Man_WCP (Jun 15, 2010)

some of the cheaper, (i.e. made in china) shrink tube has lead in it... so be carefull...


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Maduro Man_WCP said:


> some of the cheaper, (i.e. made in china) shrink tube has lead in it... so be carefull...


Because I've "rendered" a few tons of wheel weights and cast tens of thousands of cast bullets over the last 10 years, I have my lead levels tested periodically . So far, no problem.


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a Missouri Pride and a Country Gentleman. It seems like the CG smokes a little wetter than the Pride. Is that due to the lack of finish on Pride? Is the unfinished cob more absorbent?


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Its been a while since I have tried a cobb. Anyone recommend a good place to get one? Most of the places I go to only have briar.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Ben.Reilly said:


> Its been a while since I have tried a cobb. Anyone recommend a good place to get one? Most of the places I go to only have briar.


I have gotten mine right from the source Missouri Meerschaum Company and ordered a bunch of them that are always in my rotation 

I know some people have posted other links as well with places that have them I am not sure how the price stacks up but ordering them right from MM has worked for me and they fulfill the orders quickly.

When I first picked up the pipe I ignored all the advice of people who said start with a cob. Who would want to smoke one of those cheap things I thought... Now I have atleast a cob a day while I season and rotate out my briars. I really like my general for yard work and long projects as well. Smoke great and holds ALOT of tobacco. 
Mike


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Ben.Reilly said:


> Its been a while since I have tried a cobb. Anyone recommend a good place to get one? Most of the places I go to only have briar.


I was just on pipes and cigars website and they have the cobs on sale. I picked up a pony (under $4) for sampling and also to try my first straight stem (I have 2 bent legends). In my next order I am planning on either a diplomat, CG, or patriot (any suggestions). We will see which one I choose. Hope this helps!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

bandlwalmer said:


> I was just on pipes and cigars website and they have the cobs on sale. I picked up a pony (under $4) for sampling and also to try my first straight stem (I have 2 bent legends). In my next order I am planning on either a diplomat, CG, or patriot (any suggestions). We will see which one I choose. Hope this helps!


If you like your legends, but not the bent stem, pick up a couple extra straight stems. The diplomat has a bigger, taller bowl and is substantially heavier if you are thinking of using it as a clencher.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

bandlwalmer said:


> I was just on pipes and cigars website and they have the cobs on sale. I picked up a pony (under $4) for sampling and also to try my first straight stem (I have 2 bent legends). In my next order I am planning on either a diplomat, CG, or patriot (any suggestions). We will see which one I choose. Hope this helps!


All of my five MMs are diplomats. For me they've got the best bowl size and the MMs are the "industry standard" of cobs, imo. Since I'm a clencher and destroyer of brittle plastic, I've also ordered several permanent cob stems from walkerbriarworks.com.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I saw that on Missouri's website some of their pipes have a hardwood bottom, I assume this would provide better durability. Is this correct? Any thoughts on the freedom? I do like my legends, but would like to get a few more pipes since I only have the 2 legends, but since I only smoke 1-2 bowls a day, I really don't 'need' too many  Thanks everyone!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I find myself reaching for my Patriot alot personally with the country gentleman being my second most used one. 

The general comes out for a nice long relaxing smoke during yard work, and my legend has been being abused with Tambo seeing it has the smaller bowl. 

The diplomat is great too but I find myself reaching for that one more as my sampler pipe.

Who knows maybe I just like the black stain sub-consciously
Mike


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I weighed and calculated the volume of my three MM cobs.

Diplomat 37 grams .431 cu. in.
Legend 36 grams .405 cu. in.
Country Gentleman 48 grams .507 cu. in.

For what it's worth. (And, yes, I have a lot of time on my hands)


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

mbearer said:


> I have gotten mine right from the source MM and ordered a bunch of them that are always in my rotation


I tried to order a cob off that website, but it keeps telling me I need to get approved by the admin or something. They have a good selection, but their purchasing system is too much of a hassle.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

Ben.Reilly said:


> I tried to order a cob off that website, but it keeps telling me I need to get approved by the admin or something. They have a good selection, but their purchasing system is too much of a hassle.


I recently ordered some Ozarks and LOTS of spare bits from their website and didn't have this problem... I remember it being quite a hassle-free experience. Order received within six days. Did you remember to register first as a new customer? If you still face this or ANY other problem don't hesitate in dropping them an email. Very helpful folks at MM :first:, they get back to you the same day...


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

WyoBob said:


> I weighed and calculated the volume of my three MM cobs.
> 
> Diplomat 37 grams .431 cu. in.
> Legend 36 grams .405 cu. in.
> ...


Interesting... and a bit of a surprise too!...I would have bet that the Diplomat had much more than 6% or so more volume than the Legend.

Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Malky (Jul 10, 2010)

Bought my first cob today. It smokes real nice using Petersons Sherlock Holmes works real nice


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I keep an extensive data base on all of the tobaccos and pipes I smoke: tobacco, method of packing, time of burn, my rating, tobacco review's rating, additional comments, pipe, etc. It's fun to sort by various criteria and I've used this data to reach a decision.

My cobs generally always smoke to the bottom. I've never had a wet smoke or gurgle problem. I seem to have fewer "touch ups" with cobs and it seems like all of the tobacco I've smoked smokes very well in the cobs.

I've got several briars ("estate" pipes) and a couple of meers. The $20.00 ebay meer (not the best craftsmanship for sure) is a great smoker. The GBD 549 is a great smoker. The rest of the briars (two Savinellis, a Weber and the rest are no-name Italians) and my Paykock bent meer just don't equal the quality of smoke that I get from my cobs.

So, I'm putting those pipes on the back rack and I ordered two more MM Diplomats this morning along with a Walker nose warmer "Forever stem" and I think most of my smoking will be in cobs from now on.

I like the looks of so many briars but, when you consider the price and the fact that it's the "luck of the draw" on how they'll smoke, the cob wins out for me. All three of my cobs have been outstanding smokers.

35 years ago I ran into the same problem with briars. Out of 5 or 6 briars, my GBD 357 was outstanding, a couple were OK and the rest were "stinker's", especially an expensive freehand that I never got a good smoke out of. After destroying the GBD, I gave up on pipes until this March.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I love my trusty CG cob, you can throw any tobacco into it, and you won't have any ghosting, except for Macbarn vanilla cream, that ghost everything heh.
the only problem I have with the CG is the draft hole is soo high, you get to the bottom of the bowl, and that last bit of tabacco won't burn, no matter how hard you try.
Now the thing that worries me, is that i was told i would get burn-through but the cobs are soo cheap who cares right
troy


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

laloin said:


> I love my trusty CG cob, you can throw any tobacco into it, and you won't have any ghosting, except for Macbarn vanilla cream, that ghost everything heh.
> the only problem I have with the CG is the draft hole is soo high, you get to the bottom of the bowl, and that last bit of tabacco won't burn, no matter how hard you try.
> Now the thing that worries me, is that i was told i would get burn-through but the cobs are soo cheap who cares right
> troy


You could always mud in the bottom to bring it up closer to the draft hole. Check out this thread...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/270323-mudding-hackert-corncob-pipe.html


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> You could always mud in the bottom to bring it up closer to the draft hole. Check out this thread...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/270323-mudding-hackert-corncob-pipe.html


How about using gypsum plaster rather than building-up a thick mud base? I know it's fun smoking the cigar, but it seems that you can use the same material that MM uses on their pipes to fill in the cracks.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CWL said:


> How about using gypsum plaster rather than building-up a thick mud base? I know it's fun smoking the cigar, but it seems that you can use the same material that MM uses on their pipes to fill in the cracks.


A colleague suggests a bit of grape jelly (for the moisture, sugar and pectin) and finely ground (fishtank) activated charcoal to make cob putty. Gonna try it soon.

I love my Hackert cobs. Members here smoke pipes that go from worthe$$ to pricele$$. When someone likes a pipe and it works for them, it's a good pipe - maybe a great pipe. I'd say most of us rate corncobs as great pipes based on performance, durability and value. They're sort of a miracle to me. I love the weight, feel and the look. A big plus is the insanely good performance.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to add a few cobs on my next order from p&c.com they have relatively good selection and good prices. Missouri Corn Cob


----------



## rcav8r (Aug 6, 2010)

Greetings Gents.. 
Sorry to be 3 pages late to the party, but I just stumbled across it. 
I am an avid cobster..so much so that in 98 I became an authorized distributor
for MM and started a dot com. Due to other obligations, I closed the website in 05,
but am still a distributor and still sell to my existing customers. I am currently awaiting my updated price sheet and once
it gets here, I will let you know. I will make you guys a great deal on them. I dont stock
anymore (do have some here tho, including MacArthurs).
I always order the pipes shipped to me first so that I can check the order then ship 
to my customers. Since I live fairly close to MM, the shipping is pretty quick.

If any of you are interested, send me an email with
style, quantity and straight or bent, and I'll get a price as soon as I can.

Whenever I get a new tobacco that I have not had before, it gets smoked in a 
new cob and that cob is dedicated for that tin/jar. I too have lots of briars, but
I want to see how it smokes first ie: hot, wet etc.., before it goes into a briar.

My fav cob by far is the Freehand. Its a monster of a cob and looks fantastic!
Thats it tween my teeth in my avatar..

Cheers, :yo:
Rowe


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

Hackert's are nice but I still cherish the old tried and true MM!!


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

I might pick up a few, for burleys and aros.

Do you guys take the filter out?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I carefully insert the filters in the trash can before smoking.


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I carefully insert the filters in the trash can before smoking.


well, as long as it needs to be done carefully, i think i could do that.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

Finally got my hands on a MM cob over the weekend. Overall, satisfied. Added to my mowing the lawn pipe collection :cowboyic9:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

keenween said:


> I might pick up a few, for burleys and aros.
> 
> Do you guys take the filter out?


I've found that it is worth using the filter if you are smoking tobacco that tends to be wet, goopy, and/or gurgly. This could be any number of aromatics or other blends that are smoked on the "wet" side. They are good for a couple of bowls of this type of baccy before needing replacement.

If you are talking about dry/drier-smoking baccys, do as MarkC advises and ditch it. Just remember that any gunk the filter would otherwise catch, you will need to swab out of the stem and shank with a pipe cleaner.


----------



## rcav8r (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all.. 
I have the website back up and running :clap2: . Check out our catalog! Now through Sept 6th, enter coupon code: corncob at checkout to get 10% off your order!
Hope to see some of you there: a-pipe-dream is the website ,, I cant post links here yet.
Cheers,
Rowe


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

rcav8r said:


> Hi all..
> I have the website back up and running :clap2: . Check out our catalog! Now through Sept 6th, enter coupon code: corncob at checkout to get 10% off your order!
> Hope to see some of you there: a-pipe-dream is the website ,, I cant post links here yet.
> Cheers,
> Rowe


Hello Rowe and welcome to Puff.

These Pipe Forums are for pipe related discussions, not for advertising products you sell or websites you run.

If you'd like to advertise and promote your website, you need to post in the Retailers Forum. Please take the time to read the rules of our forum, particularly the section that discusses 'commercial advertising being forbidden except in the Retailers Forum'.

Thanks and enjoy all the things that Puff has to offer our members!


----------



## rcav8r (Aug 6, 2010)

Blaylock said:


> Hello Rowe and welcome to Puff.
> 
> These Pipe Forums are for pipe related discussions, not for advertising products you sell or websites you run.
> 
> ...


Dave, 
My humble apologies. Just seemed relevant at the time given the subject matter. Wont happen again sir.
Rowe


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

It's fine Rowe. I wanted to let you know the procedures, since you just signed on. We are very happy to have new, participating members especially when they have experience with cobs...of which I am a fan.

I'm off to check out your site (in the Retailers Forum)...I think I may be in the market for a couple of Country Gentleman! 

:bolt:


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Just an update on my ongoing experience with cobs.

I recently returned from a job in Cut Bank, MT that lasted for 35 days. I took my Legend, Country Gentleman and Diplomat and, due to a lot of slack time between the times I had to do my job, I had a lot of smoking and reading time. I probably averaged 5 or 6 bowls per day, rotating through the pipes. I ran a pipe cleaner through the pipes after each smoke and cleaned the bowl.

None of the pipes ever smoked wet and every smoke was a delight, smoking to the bottom each time. I was smoking P.S. LBF, LNF and Balkan Supreme and a bit of Prince Albert. (I ran out of tobacco and had to wait for my wife to send me more P.S. tobacs.) The pipes started developing a bit of cake so I did a little reaming with the blade on my Czech tool.

I don't think I mentioned it before, but I don't use the paper filters. Shortly after I started with the MM cobs, I started using pieces of pipe cleaner. There's always a somewhat clean part of a pipe cleaner after use and I clip these into about 1" lengths. I then fold them and stick them in the stems with the point of the "V" pointing toward the mouthpiece. "Spring tension" keeps them in place in the stem. They absorb a bit of moisture and tar and make the draw perfect for me. And, best of all, they're free. I change the "filter" after each smoke.

My wife came up for a visit after I was gone about 3 weeks (it's only an 8 hour drive) and brought my two new Diplomats and short "Forever" stem that I bought from Walker Briar Works that arrived after I left (and some more tobacco) so I started breaking them in. I ordered one of the Diplomats with the nickle (?) band which adds a bit of "class". I really like the "nose warmer" Walker stem as it makes an already light pipe a really good "clincher" and it's a very comfortable bit (especially with some heat shrink on the end).

I've smoked my briars since returning home and now all of my briars but my GBD 549 are in the drawer and I'm now pretty much a cob smoker. I'll smoke a few bowls through my 2 meers on occasion but I don't think they'll get that much use in the future.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Glad to have you back Bob! Also, glad to hear you're enjoying your cobs as much as always. 

I don't smoke them quite as much as you, but they'll always have a place in my rotation. There's just nothing else quite like them, they have a perfect balance of price, dependability, smokeability, "clenchability" & "customizability". I've been thinking about picking up a few forever stems, but just haven't gotten around to it. A nose warmer cob sounds right up my alley!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Glad to have you back Bob! Also, glad to hear you're enjoying your cobs as much as always.
> 
> I don't smoke them quite as much as you, but they'll always have a place in my rotation. There's just nothing else quite like them, they have a perfect balance of price, dependability, smokeability, "clenchability" & "customizability". I've been thinking about picking up a few forever stems, but just haven't gotten around to it. A nose warmer cob sounds right up my alley!


I was going to buy a Forever Stem, but got too confused with which one to order, so I went to Missouri Meerschaum's website and bought 12 replacement stems instead at $0.25 each. Including shipping, the total was $8.50.

(Even though I didn't buy a Forever Stem, I did drop $20 for the stem polishing kit.)


----------

